
Bitten by a Snake - pepys
https://www.lrb.co.uk/the-paper/v42/n10/michael-wood/bitten-by-a-snake
======
laxd
"You have reached your free article limit" on a site I've never heard of. Bye
bye

~~~
pvaldes
Subtitle: The Idea of Perfection: The Poetry and Prose of Paul Valéry

All snakes here are just metaphorical

